# What happened?....



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey guys!

This may seem like it's none of my business...but I was wondering.."What happened to the Composer of the Week thing?"....It might be caused by numerous reasons that I don't need to know..but I was just wondering...hope I didn't offend or anger someone..=(...
Musically,
4/4player


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay, I suggest Handel for the next 52 weeks.


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

LOL...Handel, you do realize how your suggestion will affect the other members? Kurki might come and post: How about some Jean Sibelius for the next 52 weeks?( Forgive me for poking fun at this matter...I guess I'm jealous for your admiration of a composer....I'm not up to the level of loving Tchaikovsky yet...hehe)..
Musically,
4/4player


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Handel said:


> Okay, I suggest Handel for the next 52 weeks.


Are you prepared to write a paper? If you are, why not submit your proposal to Admin? Let's see what comes of it.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Actually it was planned to enlarge the "composer of the week" to the "composer of the month", because a week had been quite fast, nearly too fast to write and post comments. But this project has fallen asleep because of the low resonance in writing these basic-articles.
If you are interested back to it, feel free to send an article to any time to Frederik Magle or me, and then the polls might reanimated again.

It is up to you!

Kind regards,
Daniel


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Handel said:


> Okay, I suggest Handel for the next 52 weeks.





Daniel said:


> Actually it was planned to enlarge the "composer of the week" to the "composer of the month", because a week had been quite fast, nearly too fast to write and post comments. But this project has fallen asleep because of the low resonance in writing these basic-articles.
> If you are interested back to it, feel free to send an article to any time to Frederik Magle or me, and then the polls might reanimated again.
> 
> It is up to you!
> ...


Well, there you go, *Handel.* Now's your chance to tell us all about the achievements of Handel and why he's the business. Personally, I find a lot of that all that Baroque pretty flimsy and repetitive. And all those twanging harpsichords get on my nerves too. I'm sure a lot of it could be produced by an electronic synthesiser set on random mode, and sound better.

It seems to me that this era of classical music is getting so old-fashioned that its days are numbered. Far nicer is the later "Classical" and Romantic era music, with it's far richer colouration, tones, textures, and moods. I say this having just listened to Mendelssohn's wonderful "Reformation" Symphony on period instruments.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

The discussion has been copied to the "Article-forum". Please go ahead there.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Low-maintenance suggestion for Composer/week*

The earlier incarnation of "composer-of the-week," although edifying and worthwhile, seemed to rely on a small number of motivated posters who shared extensive scholarly-grade information. So... my idea is to have a "composer-of-the-week" with an attendant thread that encompasses a wider variety of thoughts and feelings on the composer involved. Then, the topic of that composer could be closed after a week elapses, and then a new poll (less previously elected "composers-of-the-week") could be opened (perhaps even with "positive-electioneering" allowed), and the process could be repeated. If we allow a week for each poll, and a week for each composer, it could last for 2 years, and not many more than 2 dozen composers would be discussed. Whaddaya think?!


----------



## LFcatface (Nov 21, 2007)

*Hi Mango*



Mango said:


> Well, there you go, *Handel.* Now's your chance to tell us all about the achievements of Handel and why he's the business. Personally, I find a lot of that all that Baroque pretty flimsy and repetitive. And all those twanging harpsichords get on my nerves too. I'm sure a lot of it could be produced by an electronic synthesizer set on random mode, and sound better.
> 
> _"It seems to me that this era of classical music is getting so old-fashioned that its days are numbered. Far nicer is the later "Classical" and Romantic era music, with it's far richer colouration, tones, textures, and moods. I say this having just listened to Mendelssohn's wonderful "Reformation" Symphony on period instruments."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Mango said:


> Well, there you go, *Handel.* Now's your chance to tell us all about the achievements of Handel and why he's the business. Personally, I find a lot of that all that Baroque pretty flimsy and repetitive.


But most of it is so short that you never notice it's repetitive. Two names called my attention to the baroque again:
_Fabio Biondi
Andrew Manze_

I couldn't stand baroque violins before listening to these guys. But they are somehow fresh and innovative, in a way someone like... lets say Kuijken (the violinist one, Sigiswald, I think) will never be.
It should be noticed, of course, that I don't pretend Bach solo violin sonatas to sound like Biondi's Four Seasons, as it's a different kind of baroque and of expression.



> And all those twanging harpsichords get on my nerves too.


I get on well with harpsichords. I can't stand trumpets and drums, and that's why I'll never get into the second Brandenburg concert, or Bach's first orchestral suite.

You should get the Previn-Gavrilov Bach keyboard concerto 2cd set at EMI DOUBLE FORTE: they recorded in London and accommodated John Constable (the guy at the harpsichord) somewhere in Brazil. So you know there's a clave in the performance, but you just can't say where it is, or what it is playing now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Dear LFcatface. 

There is a bit of background to this. Earlier this year, it was decided by T-C management to have a "Composer of the Week" section, the idea being that a member would write an introductory article and then, hopefully, there would be a useful discussion involving others. Two articles were written but the response rate was not great, and the whole project fell into abeyance, partly it seems because "Topaz" (the author of the two articles) left the Forum.

Several months later, there was very vague talk, in a separate thread, of re-introducing the "Composer of the Week", but nobody seemed keen to take on the task. My comments to "Handel" (the member here) were very much tongue-in-cheek ones aimed at stimulating him into action. I don't know whether it had any effect, but he certainly produced an article which led to some discussion. I must say that, at the time, no one commented adversely on my remarks, which I stress were meant in jest. On the contrary, I'm keen quite on Handel, and in fact, there isn't much classical music I dislike or am not familiar with.

It's perhaps time we had another Composer of the Week. Any offers?

Regards


Mango


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Well, there you go, Handel. Now's your chance to tell us all about the achievements of Handel and why he's the business. Personally, I find a lot of that all that Baroque pretty flimsy and repetitive. And all those twanging harpsichords get on my nerves too. I'm sure a lot of it could be produced by an electronic synthesiser set on random mode, and sound better.

Blasphemy! Man! Handel... the real one... must certainly be rolling in his grave. Personally I find no more repetitiveness than one might find in any other era. If one skips past Mozart and Haydn and goes to the second or third-tier "classical" composers one will find just as much repetition as exists in second and third tier Baroque music. But among Bach and Handel... perish the thought. Simply listen to the variety of musical textures or colors offered by Bach in his Well Tempered Clavier, the Solo Violin Suites, the Cello Suites, the violin and keyboard sonatas, to say nothing of the cantatas. The cantatas alone are a miracle. One can move from the deep tragedy of tenor, alto, soprano and bass voices and strings in Cantata No. 4 to the almost erotic sensuality of Cantata 140 to the marvelous sensuality of the various alto cantatas. The scoring of Bach's cantatas are anything but repetitive... varying from grand full orchestras, to small groupings centered around various instruments: violas, cello, oboes, etc... Handel is no less varied himself. His suites for keyboard may not equal Bach's, but they are certainly marvelous. neither would I miss his Watermusic, Royal Fireworks Music, or most especially his operas and oratorios.
If harpsichords grate upon your nerves I see no reason to avoid the Baroque masters. Many of the best recordings of both Bach and Handel's keyboard works (Glenn Gould, Angela Hewwitt, Murray Perahia, Sviatoslav Richter) are performed on piano. As for synthesizer...  and again  What's next? Wagner on the jew's harp? (irony intended)

It seems to me that this era of classical music is getting so old-fashioned that its days are numbered.

That is just pure nonsense. I don't see the Parthenon, the Pyramids of Giza, the Sistine Ceiling, Homer, Dante or Shakespeare... let alone Bach or Handel or Monteverdi disappearing because of the temporal shifts of modern taste.

Far nicer is the later "Classical" and Romantic era music, with it's far richer colouration, tones, textures, and moods. I say this having just listened to Mendelssohn's wonderful "Reformation" Symphony on period instruments.

Far "nicer"? No. Different?... certainly... but not inherently "nicer" or better... or "richer". What late classical moods exactly are missing in baroque music?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

This week its is Varese


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> This week it is Varese


---edited to take out the "s"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ thanks you so much that is so much better


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ thanks you so much that is so much better


*nods, yous ares welcomes


----------

